# Actualizando Gentoo (abierto)

## JotaCE

Una de mis soluciones (que tiene unos 5 años de ser instalada) me piden que sea actualizada.

Es mi lógica que si funciona bien.... no tocarla mas allá de lo justo y necesario, sin embargo los interesados insisten que los equipos deben ser actualizados.

Los equipos tienen estaciones de trabajo con escritorios KDE-3.5.10.

Si actualizo las maquinas con emerge --sync me voy a encontrar con una serie de dificultades como que los archivos cambiaron de lugar, los perfiles ya no son los mismos, portage y python se quejarán mucho, los programas de KDE-3 ya tienen mucho que no están en portage, mil dificultades.

La otra es hacer instalaciones limpias pero no se si los nuevos KDE-4 trabajen bien. 

Los equipos deben tener instalados un par de programas que utilizan las librerías kde-3 qt3

Que me aconsejan hacer? podre actualizar equipos con software tan antiguos?

Quedo atento a sus comentarios!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Los equipos deben tener instalados un par de programas que utilizan las librerías kde-3 qt3 

 

siendo asi prueba con el kde-sunset overlay. No sé como de actualizado está pero la idea de ese overlay era tener kde3 en un sistema gentoo actualizado.

si es para máquinas de producción yo haría una instalación de prueba en una máquina virtual o en una máquina de pruebas y miraría como funciona antes de hacer una instalación "real".

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Los equipos deben tener instalados un par de programas que utilizan las librerías kde-3 qt3  
> 
> siendo asi prueba con el kde-sunset overlay. No sé como de actualizado está pero la idea de ese overlay era tener kde3 en un sistema gentoo actualizado.
> 
> si es para máquinas de producción yo haría una instalación de prueba en una máquina virtual o en una máquina de pruebas y miraría como funciona antes de hacer una instalación "real".
> ...

 

Hola Gringo.... gracias por tu idea... ya la habia implementado pero siempre me da el mismo error

```
if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../akode/lib -I../../akode/lib -I../../akode/lib     -O2 -pipe  -MT akodeplay.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/akodeplay.Tpo" -c -o akodeplay.o akodeplay.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/akodeplay.Tpo" ".deps/akodeplay.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/akodeplay.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -pipe   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o akodeplay  akodeplay.o ../lib/libakode.la 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: ../lib/.libs/libakode.so: No such file or directory

Makefile:350: recipe for target 'akodeplay' failed

make[3]: *** [akodeplay] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/work/akode-2.0.2/akode/akodeplay'

Makefile:344: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/work/akode-2.0.2/akode'

Makefile:362: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/work/akode-2.0.2'

Makefile:273: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-libs/akode-2.0.2::kde-sunset failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2719:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/akode-2.0.2::kde-sunset'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/akode-2.0.2::kde-sunset'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/work/akode-2.0.2'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/akode-2.0.2/work/akode-2.0.2' 
```

Akode es una dependencia que no puedo evitar de ninguna forma

Any idea?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Akode es una dependencia que no puedo evitar de ninguna forma
> 
> 

 

Es posible que Akode esté instalado y registrado en world, cuando me ha pasado eso casi siempre se me ha solucionado:

1) emerge -pv --depclean Akode para saber que paquetes dependen de él.

2) Si ningún paquete importante depende de él directamente desinstalarlo  (se puede hacer una copia de seguridad con quickpkg --include-config=y Akode) y probar a continuar con el comando que hubieras empezado la actualización.

----------

## pelelademadera

mi consejo, si es un server, clona todo en una maquina virtual, una vez que lo tengas, hacete una copia de /usr/portage

ahi hace un emerge --sync

el viejo /usr/portage copialo a donde gustes y agregalo a los overlays

ahi recien me podria a jugar, probablemente puedas tener librerias qt4 y qt3 si son en distintos slots.

Ahora, es necesario kde o solo qt?

----------

## JotaCE

Hola, son equipos que tienen escritorios kde-3 que son usados como estaciones de trabajo.

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas, JotaCE.

No sé si podré echar una mano, pero si pegas el build log de ese paquete en pastebin y pones un enlace por aquí le echaré un vistazo, por si veo algo. 

Ese tipo de error normalmente va ligado a una de estas dos razones: o bien el fichero falta realmente por un error en las rutas del Makefile o similar, o bien es un error de hilado (un hilo se adelanta a otro al compilar y llega a un punto determinado antes de que sus dependencias estén construídas. Normalmente esto es también debido a un error en un fichero make.

En todo caso, si es el segundo supuesto, deberías poder compilar el paquete con MAKEOPTS="-j1".

Por lo demás, lo que ya te han dicho arriba: usa una VM y cuando lo tengas todo listo ve volcándolo a las máquinas reales. 

No hay forma segura de actualizar sistemas tan antiguos. Habría que ir solucionando los problemas conforme vayan surgiendo, y nunca se sabe cuanto se va a tardar en eso  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

Hola i92guboj.... 

Gracias por tu oferta..... voy a hacer unas pruebas y te publico el log y te comento que es lo que pasa!

Saludos!

----------

## JotaCE

Casi Casi casi cerrado!!

La USE Flags arts crea la dependencia de akode, asi que al agregar la USE flags -arts en make.conf.

Tabien descubri que kdelibs-3.5.10 da error con openssl-1.0 asi que hay que desenmascarar la ultima version de kdelibs.

Ademas es necesario quitar el soporte cups para kdelibs. Esto se hace agregando kde-base/kdelibs -cups en el archivo package.use

----------

## gringo

hace ya años que no uso kde ( y mas aún kde3) pero si mal no recuerdo creo que el use arts se puede desahabilitar sin problema ( a menos que tengas una necesidad en concreto para ello).

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> hace ya años que no uso kde ( y mas aún kde3) pero si mal no recuerdo creo que el use arts se puede deshabilitar sin problema ( a menos que tengas una necesidad en concreto para ello).
> 
> saluetes

 

Hola Estimado..... se puede quitar agregando el use flags -arts en make.conf

El problema es que es necesario parchear varios otros programas, se hace cada vez mas difícil.

Creo que la solución seria hacer una instalación antigua con el ultimo portage en el que estaba KDE-3 y luego crear ejecutables que deberían ser útiles en una instalación nueva.

O ya de plano usar otro escritorio actual pero ligero, Mi intención era usar lo mismo para evitar tener que pasar por un proceso de entrenamiento. pero ni modo!!! esto ya es muy antiguo!

----------

## natrix

Hola JotaCE:

Si está muy complicado instalar KDE-3, puedes intentar instalar KDE-4. No es tan pesado como parece, solo debes estar atento en los metapaquete que vas a instalar  y en lo posible evitar kdeplasma-addons. Además, con KDE puedes usar prelink y con eso ganas velocidad.

Otra opción (que no he probado) es instalar Klyde que es el KDE ligero, pero no se cual es su situación en portage ya que es bastan nuevo. También recibí buenos comentarios de Razor-qt.

Luego de eso puedes ver como enganchar qt3 con el overlay kde-sunset.

Saludos!!

----------

## Swicher

Una alternativa para mantener KDE 3 podría ser Trinity, pero desgraciadamente no esta en Portage. Quizás si se lo pides a los desarrolladores puede que hagan un ebuild (o incluso hasta un overlay propio). Otra opción seria comentar sobre esto en algún subforo de Assistance para ver si alguien esta interesado en traer Trinity a Gentoo.

Edición posterior (o fe de erratas): Buscando un poco dentro del foro descubrí que ya existe un hilo sobre esto e incluso se mencionan los siguientes overlays:

trinity (los ebuilds de trinity-base/* no se actualizan desde hace mas de un año)

gentoo-trinity (fork del anterior un poco mas al día pero no se mantiene desde mayo)

No me he puesto a probarlos (por lo que no se que tan bien funcionen) y como no están en Layman, la única forma de instalarlos es:

Con un overlay local y clonando los repositorios en el directorio correspondiente.

Haciendo tu propio gpo-repositories.xml e intentar instalarlos con layman -a overlay -o /ruta/hacia/gpo.repositories.xml -f.

----------

